#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  ΑΠΥ και ΤΠΥ

## tserpe

Καλημέρα κ.Κολυδά,
Σχετικά με την παροχή υπηρεσιών ελ.επαγγελματια μηχανικού.
Σε ποιους είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να "κόψουμε" *Απόδειξη* και σε ποιους *Τιμολόγιο*;
Και ποια στοιχεία πρέπει να αναγράφει μέσα;
Πρέπει να είναι τυποποιημένο και σφραγισμένο από εφορία και να έχει αύξοντα αριθμό ή μπορώ πλέον "ελεύθερα" σε δικό μου χαρτί να το εκτυπώσω. Είναι απαραίτητη η αρίθμηση του;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## accounter

*ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ* 

*Χονδρική Πώληση*
*Βασική Αρχή :* Το στοιχείο που εκδίδεται από κάθε οντότητα για κάθε πώληση αγαθών και παροχή υπηρεσιών είναι το Τιμολόγιο. Κάθε έγγραφο που περιλαμβάνει τις πληροφορίες που απαιτεί ο Νόμος για το Τιμολόγιο θεωρείται Τιμολόγιο. Βασική προϋπόθεση: Ο παραλήπτης των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών που υπόκεινται σε τιμολόγηση αποδέχεται το έγγραφο αυτό.
Πιστωτικό Τιμολόγιο είναι το τιμολόγιο το οποίο  εκδίδεται σε περιπτώσεις επιστροφής, έκπτωσης και διαφορών.

*Βασικοί Λόγοι έκδοσης :* *α)* Πώληση αγαθών (εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας) *β)* Παροχή Υπηρεσιών (εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας) *γ)* Αγορά αγαθών από μη υπόχρεους ή σε αυτούς που αρνούνται την έκδοση.
*Πότε εκδίδεται το Παραστατικό :* Η υποχρέωση έκδοσης τιμολογίου ξεκινά κατά τον χρόνο που πραγματοποιείται η αποστολή ή παράδοση των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών.
*α)* Σε περίπτωση πώλησης αγαθών ή παροχής υπηρεσιών, τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται το αργότερο έως την 15η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα της παράδοσης ή της αποστολής των αγαθών ή της ολοκλήρωσης της υπηρεσίας.
*β)* Σε περίπτωση συνεχιζόμενης παροχής αγαθών, υπηρεσίας ή κατασκευής έργου, τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται το αργότερο έως την 15η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα από την περίοδο στην οποία μέρος της σχετικής αμοιβής καθίσταται απαιτητό.
*γ)* Το τιμολόγιο στις επαναλαμβανόμενες πωλήσεις προς τον ίδιο αγοραστή, εκδίδεται το αργότερο έως την 15η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα από την περίοδο στην οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε η πρώτη πώληση αγαθών.
*δ)* Το πιστωτικό τιμολόγιο για επιστροφές αγαθών εκδίδεται στους ίδιους χρόνους.
*Με τη μορφή εκδίδεται :* Με οποιαδήποτε μορφή, χειρόγραφα , μηχανογραφημένα ή ηλεκτρονικά, χωρίς να απαιτείται η θεώρηση του ή η σήμανση του με φορολογικό μηχανισμό, σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή εκδίδεται.
*Περιεχόμενο του Τιμολογίου :
*Την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του Τιμολογίου
Τον αύξοντα αριθμό
Τον Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου,του πωλητή
Τον Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου του πελάτη
Την πλήρη επωνυμία και την πλήρη διεύθυνση του πωλητή και του πελάτη
Την ποσότητα και το είδος των παραδιδόμενων αγαθών ή την έκταση και το είδος των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών, εκτός αν η έκταση και το είδος των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών προκύπτει από άλλα έγγραφα στα οποία παραπέμπει το τιμολόγιο.
Την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του τιμολογίου.
Την αξία των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών ανά συντελεστή ΦΠΑ, την αξία που απαλλάσσεται ΦΠΑ, την αξία μονάδας αγαθού ή υπηρεσίας χωρίς ΦΠΑ, καθώς και την αξία κάθε έκπτωσης ή επιστροφής, εάν δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην τιμή μονάδας.
Τον συντελεστή ΦΠΑ που εφαρμόζεται.
Το ποσό του οφειλόμενου ΦΠΑ
Τον όρο «Αυτοτιμολόγηση», όταν το τιμολόγιο εκδίδεται από τον λήπτη αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών.
Όταν η πράξη απαλλάσσεται από ΦΠΑ, η διάταξη της εθνικής νομοθεσίας (Ν2859/2000) ή η διάταξη της οδηγίας 2006/112/ΕΚ ή άλλη διάταξη, σύμφωνα με την οποία η παράδοση αγαθών ή η παροχή υπηρεσιών απαλλάσσεται από τον ΦΠΑ.
Περαιτέρω κάποιες επιπλέον πιο εξειδικευμένες περιπτώσεις…
Με τις διατάξεις του Ν.4308/2014, προβλέπεται και η έκδοση του Απλοποιημένου Τιμολογίου και του Συγκεντρωτικού Τιμολογίου. 

*Λιανική Πώληση*
*Βασική Αρχή :* Το παραστατικό που εκδίδεται για πώληση αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών σε ιδιώτες είναι η Απόδειξη Λιανικής Πώλησης αγαθών ή Υπηρεσιών  δηλαδή η Απόδειξη Λιανικής Πώλησης ή η Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών.
*Πότε εκδίδεται το Παραστατικό :* Η Απόδειξη Λιανικής  Πώλησης αγαθών ή Υπηρεσιών εκδίδεται  κατά τον χρόνο που πραγματοποιείται η αποστολή ή παράδοση των αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών.
*Με τη μορφή εκδίδεται* :  Η Απόδειξη Λιανικής  Πώλησης αγαθών ή Υπηρεσιών εκδίδεται  μηχανογραφικά με σήμανση φορολογικού μηχανισμού ή με την χρήση Ταμειακής Μηχανής.
Κάποιες κατηγορίες οντοτήτων απαλλάσσονται , 

ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ (ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ) ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΑΜΕΙΑΚΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ¨ΗΦΟΡ.ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΩΝ ΛΙΑΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ ΑΠΟ 01-01-2015ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΩΝ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΡΦΗΣΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΗα) Ο εκμεταλλευτής κέντρων αισθητικής, γυμναστηρίων, χώρου διαμονής ή φιλοξενίας, εκπαιδευτηρίου,παιδικού σταθμού, κλινικής ή θεραπευτηρίου, καθώς και οι γιατροί και οδοντίατροι,Ονοματεπώνυμο &Διεύθυνση Πελάτηβ) Ο εκμεταλλευτής χώρων στάθμευσης, Αριθμός κυκλοφ/ριαςγ) Ο εκμεταλλευτής θεαμάτων, ο πράκτορας κρατικών λαχείων, ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ, ΛΟΤΤΟ και συναφών, ηεπιχείρηση μεταφοράς προσώπων γενικά, με εξαίρεση τον εκμεταλλευτή ΤΑΞΙ,δ) Ο κατά παραγγελία αυτοαπασχολούμενος (φυσικό πρόσωπο) ράπτης ή ράπτρια, οαυτοαπασχολούμενος (φυσικό πρόσωπο) ράπτης ή ράπτρια που επιδιορθώνει ενδύματα καιυφασμάτινα είδη, γενικώς, καθώς και ο εκμεταλλευτής ιαματικών πηγών του Ε.Ο.Τ.,

ε) Οι ασκούντες το επάγγελμα του κτηνιάτρου, φυσιοθεραπευτή, βιολόγου, ψυχολόγου,μαίας, δικηγόρου, συμβολαιογράφου, άμισθου υποθηκοφύλακα, δικαστικού επιμελητή,*αρχιτέκτονα*, *μηχανικού, τοπογράφου*, χημικού, γεωπόνου, γεωλόγου, δασολόγου,ωκεανογράφου, σχεδιαστή, δημοσιογράφου, συγγραφέα, διερμηνέα, ξεναγού,μεταφραστή, καθηγητή ή δασκάλου, καλλιτέχνη γλύπτη ή ζωγράφου ή σκιτσογράφου ήχαράκτη, ηθοποιού, εκτελεστή μουσικών έργων ή μουσουργού, καλλιτεχνών των κέντρωνδιασκέδασης, χορευτή, χορογράφου, σκηνοθέτη, σκηνογράφου, ενδυματολόγου,διακοσμητή, οικονομολόγου, αναλυτή, προγραμματιστή, ερευνητή ή συμβούλουεπιχειρήσεων, λογιστή ή φοροτεχνικού, αναλογιστή, κοινωνιολόγου, κοινωνικούλειτουργού, εμπειρογνώμονα, ομοιοπαθητικού, εναλλακτικής θεραπείας, ψυχοθεραπευτή,λογοθεραπευτή, λογοπαθολόγου, λογοπεδικού, διαιτολόγου, διατροφολόγου καιεργοθεραπευτή .


Περιεχόμενο* της Απόδειξης Λιανικής :* 
   α) Ημερομηνία έκδοσης  β) Αύξοντας αριθμός  γ) ΑΦΜ, πλήρες όνομα και διεύθυνση του πωλητή  δ)Συντελεστής ΦΠΑ ,περιγραφή τηςυπηρεσίας

----------

